# Vignetting on Beseler Enlarger



## viachicago (Jul 26, 2009)

I bought a Beseler 45MXT, but I am having issues with light falloff at the edges of my prints. After reading around it seems as if I may have to adjust the bellows. but Im still unsure how they should be set, and what I should be looking for in the corresponding light. There is a knob on the upper left side which adjusts the upper belows, and then a knob on my lowe left/right which adjusts the lower belows (i.e. focus). I am printing strictly 35mm with a 50mm lens.


----------



## compur (Jul 26, 2009)

Does this help?
Aligning the Beseler 45MXT Enlarger


----------



## ann (Jul 26, 2009)

there should be a scale on the right hand side of the enlarger, that is marked for various format sizes along with an arrow to match the upper bellows to the correct format.

if you don't have that scale, try about 7 inches from the negative stage to the filter draw and see if that helps


----------

